# Red, Irritated corners of my eyes



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

The corners of my eyes are red, and irritated, with small bumps in it. This is on the outer corners of both eyes. I have a feeling it is because, for some reason, my eyes are watering when I sleep. I have tried Vaseline, Penatin cream, and face cream, but so far nothing has helped. My doctor's office told me to use Cortate cream (.5%), but on the label of the box it says not to use this on the eyes. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Me too! I used a hydrocortizone cream and it's helped, just dont' get it IN the eye. I wish I knew what it was from? I can't figure it out, but I don't think it's from watering at night, maybe it's because I stare at this computer screen all day.Wes


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Glad to hear I'm not alone, Wes!! However, I was surprised to see you respond on the Women's Discussion Board!!


----------

